# Horsebridge Mill Sussex



## BikinGlynn (Nov 1, 2019)

*The History*

History on this place is very hazy, its a water powered flour mill that much we know & I did pick this up from one site.
The mill was built in 1884; the previous structure was destroyed in a fire reported in the Sussex Advertiser, 30-9-1884. In the early twentieth century a two-sack roller plant was installed. A further fire in 1908 caused damage to the plant. Waterpower was used until 1945; a steam engine was used sparingly. After 1945 the mill relied on electricity.

The low breastshot waterwheel of 17ft diam. x 8ft 10in width was still in situ in the 1990s.

Planning permission to turn into 12 apartments was granted in 2008 but to date nothing seems to of happened.

*The Explore*
Thanks to Mookster for throwing us this one 
Visited here while down Brighton on a holiday with my lad this summer, its a very easy explore although is a very sketchy building whos days are numbered if something dosent happen with it soon.

On first aproach its quite a structure


IMG_1214 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1230 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The wheel is still in place...sort of


IMG_1218 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1216 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1220 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Inside the main tower the floors have gone leaving a breathtaking photogenic room.


IMG_1256 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1264 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


The main rooms are pretty trashed & the higher floors are extremely dodgey!


IMG_1236 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1240 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


But this corridor was nice


IMG_1243 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


Across the way was some newer units that were presumably something to do with the mill in the later portion of its working lift


IMG_1276 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1274 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1279 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_1284 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


& just one more from in here!


IMG_1259 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------

